# Best MAC blush?



## `ColourMePretty (Feb 1, 2007)

which MAC blush would you recommend from personal experience - powder blush, blush creme, cream colour base or mist? I would love one that stays for hours - or at least doesn't fade too much - and one that isnt too 'shimmery' or 'glittery'.

I have fair skin with pink tones, and large-ish, feint freckles. Any colours you love and colours i maybe should avoid?

Thanks in advance for any help! :laughing:


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Feb 1, 2007)

I havent used MAC blush, but in my opinion i prefer powder blush.

But the reason i prefer powder blush is becuase my skin is oily, so a cream or anything would probably melt off.

So, if you have never really used blush, deffinatly go according to your skin type and even the weather. If its the dead of winter and your skin is really dry, go for a cream. If its hot and humid and your skin is oily, go for a powder.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 1, 2007)

I like their powder blush. Well dressed is my HG. It's really subtle and not exactly shimmery, but not matte either.


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 1, 2007)

I love MAC Blushcreme blush b/c even though it's a creme it's very long wearing and dewey looking. "Posey"" and "Sweet William" are beautiful colors on fair skin.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Feb 1, 2007)

my faves are margin and prism, and if you mix them together you get "stereo rose" msf, (a little tip from the MAC mu!)


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 1, 2007)

i like the powder blush in pinch o peach.


----------



## mac-whore (Feb 1, 2007)

i perfer the powder blush.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 1, 2007)

i prefer theyre powder ones.

but theyre cream ones are kinda sticky at first and i just cant deal with that.


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 2, 2007)

I prefer powder and my favorites (I'm fair-skinned too) are Peachykeen and Dollymix. If you go to MAC, they will give you recommendations and even show you how to apply it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jade_M (Feb 2, 2007)

I like 'Lilicent' it is a peachy creme blush.


----------



## sugarting (Feb 2, 2007)

powder blush + 1 vote

my fav is "style", shimmery orange


----------



## Marisol (Feb 2, 2007)

I would recommend checking the review center.


----------



## iiweazle (Feb 2, 2007)

for fair skin I would reccomend well dressed it is a very pretty light pink, it comes in the powder


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 2, 2007)

I prefer the powder blush as well. My HG is Sunbasque- really great if your into more of a peachy , bronze shade, Anyway these blushes last all day for me.


----------



## x3kh (Feb 3, 2007)

prism


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi,

Pinch o Peach is beautiful. I also like Lilicent.


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 3, 2007)

me too! its very pretty =)


----------



## foxybronx (Feb 3, 2007)

I prefer powder blushes, my favorite is MAC peach twist


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks for the tip Diana!

I'm barely starting in MAC, only having tried sunbasque blush, which is lovely.


----------



## `ColourMePretty (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the ideas, I'll check them out straight away as i desperately need a new blusher!! all your recommended colours sound gorgeous too!

x :sheep:


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## SumtingSweet (Feb 4, 2007)

ITA w/ Dollymix! It looks so bright in the pan but it's so nice on everyone. It's universal and flattering.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Feb 5, 2007)

powder blush

Dollymix


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 5, 2007)

PINCH-O-PINCH, its a sheer one but it works great for everyday use and it works great with all eyeshadows


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Feb 5, 2007)

For me it's Springsheen and Tigerlily/Bloomsberry duo.


----------



## crankykiki (Feb 6, 2007)

Strada is a very pretty color.


----------



## Liz (Feb 7, 2007)

hmmmm... sunbasque and well dressed


----------



## luvmash (Feb 7, 2007)

Powder blushes: Dollymix, Sunbasque, Springsheen

Creme blush: Posey, Street William

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shanelle (Feb 7, 2007)

The only ones I've tried are Peachykeen, Springsheen, Breath of Plum and Lilicent. [creme]

I always seem to go back to Peachykeen, I adoreeee it! Lilicent is beautiful too!


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 9, 2007)

are their any threads on here that help with applying blush and where to put it exactly and how to blend it really well so u can tell where u started and where u ended. thanks!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 9, 2007)

Powder Blush. I use MAC Blunt


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 9, 2007)

I have never used MAC blush. I normally use powder, but lately i've been getting into cream.


----------



## han (Mar 10, 2007)

i like there sheertone shimmer blush and the cream ones. the cream ones has great color payoff and last on me


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 10, 2007)

i love the powder in sunbasque. my favorite!


----------

